# Meopta Optika scope 4 Sale (Back up)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SOLD

Got this scope (Meopta Optika 3x18x50 SFP 30MM tube) for my Steyr but it will not work on the rifle. Never actually mounted down to the rifle. Comes with the scope covers. $600.00 Will trade for glass of equal or a little higher fer cash on my side!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

How Much?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> How much?



Fixed it.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Weekend bump


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, its back up for sale.....


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PM replied, pending a deal this week....stay tuned


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SPF this next week now....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SOLD!


----------

